
Gdb: Debugging with the natives - ingve
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~srk31/blog/2016/02/25/#native-debugging-part-1
======
ElijahLynn
Lately I have been very interested in putting faces and voices to words. After
reading this article, which was over my head but I got a little out of it. I
ended up reading Stephen Kell's homepage, which is crazy intense as far as
academics go. He had a link to a video of his and I appreciated the quality
and now have a face and voice to attach to the article, therefore will
probably remember it better.

tldr; Here is a video of the same guy who wrote this article ==>
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwicN2u6Dro](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwicN2u6Dro)

p.s. 5 minutes in and the talk is pretty good.

~~~
ElijahLynn
Damn, just over 5 minutes in we have a working live demo that you can also
try. You attach gdb to a running process, in this case a GUI clock called
xclock.

The video I linked to above is a great compliment to the linked article.

~~~
vmorgulis
You can even program in Python in GDG. There is an embedded version of it.

------
jcrben
> When you start a program in a debugger like gdb, it does a variation of the
> usual fork()–exec() trick

It would be helpful if there was a link explaining the 'usual' fork()–exec()
trick.

~~~
groovy2shoes
It's pretty simple, really. The process first calls fork() to create a child
process. The child process then calls exec() to replace itself with another
executable. This is the typical way you'd launch a process on any UNIX-like
system. For example, it's how the shell will create a process when you issue a
command.

